# Web Services Client aus externen WebService erstellen



## nassis (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Java Gemeinede,
Und Zwar hab ich folgende frage, ich hab schon ein eigenen WebService erstellt und auch ein passenden Client und alles hat ohne probleme funktioniert. 
Jetzt wollte ich ein WebClient für ein externen WebService erstellen, wenn ich die URL eingeben öffnet sich der Web Service Explorer und er zeigt mir die Daten an. Nun meine Frage ist,  ob kein Paket erstellt wird und dort die Klassen des Web Services importiert werden, was ja der fall ist wenn ich ein eigenen web service und client erstelle. falls nicht wie kann ich mit dem WebService arbeiten.


----------



## nassis (22. Mai 2015)

Ok liegt wohl daran dass es nicht geht, bekomme die Meldung: Schemadokument xjc konnte nicht gelesen werden, weil der file Zugriff wegen der von der Eigenschaft accessExternalSchema fesgelegten Einschränkung nicht zulässig ist.

Hab dann mal gegooglet und es soll an JDK8 liegen eine Lösung soll sein :
Create a file named jaxp.properties (if it doesn't exist) under /path/to/jdk1.8.0/jre/lib and then write this line in it:
  javax.xml.accessExternalSchema = all

klappt aber nicht bei mir. habt ihr ne lösung?


----------



## stg (22. Mai 2015)

Äääähh was?
Deine Frage ist vollkommen unverständlich ...


----------



## nassis (22. Mai 2015)

Was verstehst du denn h nicht?
Wollte einen Web Service Client erstellen aus einem externen Web Service, es wurde aber kein Paket erstellt mit den Klassen hab dann den Fehler gefunden siehe Beitrag zwei nur noch keine Lösung


----------



## nassis (23. Mai 2015)

Problem gelöst:

File: jaxp.properties erstellen.  javax.xml.accessExternalSchema = all einfügen und in C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_45/lib 
einfügen.


----------

